# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  مقطوعة عن فلسطين الحبيبة: لا تحزني

## مشعل الحربي

هذه القصيدة ألقيتها على مسرح شاطئ الراحة في 26/7/2008 عندما طلب مني مجاراة قصيدة مسكين الدارمي وزنا وقافيةوهي قوله
قل للمليحة في الخمار الأسود. . . ماذا بفلت بناسك متعبد
فصادف استيطان جديد في القدس في ذلك اليوم فأبت المروءة مني إلا أن أحور المليحة إلى أسيرة وهي قدسنا الحبيبة

لا تحزني
شعر مشعل الحربي
قل للأسيرة في بلاد الغرقد
قسماً برب البيت لن تتهودي


صبراً فديتك بل فداكي جيمعنا
فسيوفنا من خيبر لم تغمد


نمضي على لحن الرصاص نشيدنا:
إنا لغير خلاصها لانهتدي


نمضي على عزم يشق طريقنا
نمضي إليك على وميض الفرقد


مهلاً حبيبة أن جرحك في فمي
والثأر في أكبادنا لم يبرد


لا نثني عن صدهم وجهادهم
حتى نرى الأوغاد في ملك اليد


قل للصهاينة اللئام أما دروا
أنٌا جنود من جنود محمد


إن كان في التقسيم حق ضائع
فالحق يبزغ في مواجهة الغد


الله أكبر في ميادين الوغى
الله أكبر فوق كيد المعتدي

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):  مشعل انت مبدع بالفعل...لست بحاجه الى شهادتي او شهاده احد..الا انني اعجز الا عن التصفيق باعجاب

----------


## Paradise

لا تحزني
تقولها ونقولها معك لقدسنا الحبيبة
رائـــــع اختيارك لموضوع قصيدتك

شكرا لك مشعل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

جميل

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37): 


كلام جميل فعلا

الف شكر وتحية

----------


## Sad Story

فلسطين الحبيبة كيف اغفوا وفي عيناي أطياف العذاب

سملت يداك مشعل

----------


## مشعل الحربي

شكرا للجميع على المرور
ترفع لمناسبة الحال

اللهم فرج عن إخواننا في غزة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

رائع...

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

كل الاحترام والتقدير اخ مشعل

مشكوووووووور

----------


## ajluni top

كلام جميل اخ مشعل

الله يعطيك العافيه وصح لسانك

----------


## فارس الأحلام

فلسطين جرح عميق ينزف حتى نرجع إلى فلسطين و نمحي إسرائيل عن الخريطة و الإسراءليون هم عبارة عن عصابات كانوا في أوروبا و كانوا ينشرون الفساد و القاذورات و فلسطين هي للفلسطينيون مهما قالوا أنها لهم و أنها حقٌ لهم و ليس لأصحاب الأرض (الفلسطينيون) و قال هتلر أنا عملت محرقت اليهود و تركت منهم القليل حتى تعرفون لمذا أنا حرقتهم .

----------


## تيتو

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

جميل جدا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

صح لسانك
يعطيك الف عافية أخي مشعل
~~~~

----------


## تيتو

ماني عارف ايش أحكي

----------


## prince love

شكرا على القصيدة الرائعة تسلم ايديك  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكرك يا صديقي .. على هذا التميز الرائع ..

----------


## ياسر الطبراوي

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

* شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## بسمةأمل

[align=center]موضوع حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو كتير كتير [/align]

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

* مشكور عالقصيدة*

----------

